# FE Preparation Videos



## NY-Computer-Engineer (Apr 10, 2019)

I have begun a YouTube series of videos on preparation for taking the FE Exam.  It will be presented in about a dozen parts, and some parts will take more than one video (since I'm trying to keep each video within 20 mins). 

This evening I have posted the first two videos completing part 1.

        FE Prep, Part 1, Video 1 of 2 - Introduction: https://youtu.be/Fq9qr1Y2LZI 

        FE Prep, Part 1, Video 2 of 2 - The Test Center: https://youtu.be/P--TJL4NvJ0

        FE Prep, Part 1, Video 2 of 2 - The Online Test Experience:  https://youtu.be/Arftw2Mr1vk

I am a newbie in the YouTube environment, so please be kind. 

As new videos are uploaded as part of this series, I will post updates here with the links.  You can also visit my YouTube channel a *PE4Doers*, and open the playlist *FE Exam Preparation *at the following link: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLBP4QXQvniTfMHh_QILp8xq3oyWQBzdhN

I hope some find the information and material lessons I will be creating helpful as part of their FE test preparation.

David Rivera


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer (Apr 25, 2019)

NY-Computer-Engineer said:


> I have begun a YouTube series of videos on preparation for taking the FE Exam.  It will be presented in about a dozen parts, and some parts will take more than one video (since I'm trying to keep each video within 20 mins).
> 
> This evening I have posted part 2.
> 
> ...


I just added a new Video.  Let me know if you find it helpful.


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer (May 5, 2019)

This evening I have posted the third part of my FE preparatory series.

FE Prep, Part 3, Video 1 of 1 - Study Materials &amp; Tools: "https://youtu.be/GPVKV4nZE6Q"

Again, as new videos are uploaded as part of this series, I will post updates here with the links.  You can also visit my YouTube channel a *PE4Doers*, and open the playlist *FE Exam Preparation *at the following link: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLBP4QXQvniTfMHh_QILp8xq3oyWQBzdhN

I hope some find the information and material lessons I will be creating helpful as part of their FE test preparation.

David Rivera


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer (May 26, 2019)

Today I posted the fourth part of my FE preparatory series. 

FE Prep, Part 4, Video 1 of 1 - Study Materials &amp; Tools: https://youtu.be/e6P2WA_g1Fw 

As new videos are uploaded as part of this series, I will post updates here with the links.  You can also visit my YouTube channel a *PE4Doers*, and open the playlist *FE Exam Preparation *at the following link: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLBP4QXQvniTfMHh_QILp8xq3oyWQBzdhN 

I hope some of you find the information and material in these lessons helpful for your test preparation. 

David Rivera


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer (Jun 22, 2019)

This weekend I am posting videos covering most of the fifth part of my FE preparatory series.  I expect to get the first three parts uploaded by the end of the weekend, with the fourth and final video being uploaded early next week (that video will be the test, and the answers to that test all in one).

FE Prep, Part 5, Video 1 of 4 - The Calculator: https://youtu.be/e6P2WA_g1Fw 

FE Prep, Part 5, Video 2 of 4 - The Calculator: https://youtu.be/g7uNsbIlVfM

I have to say that creating this part of my preparatory series has been the MOST challenging of all, since I wanted to ensure the key presses were clear and I solve some sample problems I created.

As new videos are uploaded as part of this series, I will continue post updates here with the links (although subscribing to my channel would guarantee you know about them as soon as they go up - hint hint).  

You can also visit my YouTube channel a *PE4Doers*, and open the playlist *FE Exam Preparation *at the following link: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLBP4QXQvniTfMHh_QILp8xq3oyWQBzdhN 

I hope many of you working toward passing the FE exam find the information and material in these lessons helpful for your test preparation. 

David Rivera


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer (Jun 23, 2019)

I just post the third (3rd) video for the fifth (5th) part of my FE preparatory series.  I expect to get the the fourth (4th) and final video uploaded early next week (that video will be the test, and the answers to that test all in one).

FE Prep, Part 5, Video 3 of 4 - The Calculator: https://youtu.be/YentxMVtlTs

I have to say that creating this 5th part of my preparatory series has been the MOST challenging for me, since I wanted to ensure the key presses were clear and I solve some sample problems I created.

As new videos are uploaded as part of this series, I will continue post updates here with the links (although subscribing to my channel would guarantee you know about them as soon as they go up - hint hint).  

You can also visit my YouTube channel a *PE4Doers*, and open the playlist *FE Exam Preparation *at the following link: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLBP4QXQvniTfMHh_QILp8xq3oyWQBzdhN 

I hope many of you working toward passing the FE exam find the information and material in these lessons helpful for your test preparation. 

David Rivera


----------



## Sparky Bill PE (Jun 30, 2019)

David,

Just watched all of your videos and greatly enjoyed them. I have failed the FE 4 or 5 times (I'm not even sure anymore). I used them as "free attempts" while I was in college. I just graduated with my Master's of Electrical Engineering and I have been studying for my exam in August. Most of the material I knew (from studying so hard on previous attempts) but some of your calculator tricks I didn't. For someone new to the exam, this channel will be a godsend. Thanks for taking time out of your day to help us engineers trying very hard to be Professional Engineers one day. I subscribed. 

Thanks again,

Bill


----------



## ElectronicsPEPrep (Jul 3, 2019)

SparkyBill said:


> David,
> 
> Just watched all of your videos and greatly enjoyed them. I have failed the FE 4 or 5 times (I'm not even sure anymore). I used them as "free attempts" while I was in college. I just graduated with my Master's of Electrical Engineering and I have been studying for my exam in August. Most of the material I knew (from studying so hard on previous attempts) but some of your calculator tricks I didn't. For someone new to the exam, this channel will be a godsend. Thanks for taking time out of your day to help us engineers trying very hard to be Professional Engineers one day. I subscribed.
> 
> ...


SparkyBill,

If you need some refresher Videos as well as Calculator help; there are a few videos that may be able to provide assistance:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAD6M-IkcNpymHuokw5RqeQ

http://electronicspeprep.com

Based on Ken's Blog at http://pinoype.com/2019/06/18/unlocking-the-pe/ he used the videos for both the FE and PE exam. He is now a licensed PE in the State of Kentucky and Illinois. He was determined to knock out both exams with extreme prejudice.

Don't sweat the attempts, you got this SparkyBill!

-Josh


----------



## citizenken PE (Jul 14, 2019)

ElectronicsPEPrep said:


> SparkyBill,
> 
> If you need some refresher Videos as well as Calculator help; there are a few videos that may be able to provide assistance:
> 
> ...


Hi @SparkyBill, I can swear on @ElectronicsPEPrep's videos. It was very well made, concise and representative of typical FE/PE Electrical topics. I am indeed a licensed PE in both KY and IL states and I have him to thank for my success. You can check out my experience here &lt;http://pinoype.com/2019/06/18/unlocking-the-pe/&gt;.

Don't lose hope and wish you all the best of luck.


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer (Aug 22, 2019)

SparkyBill said:


> David,
> 
> Just watched all of your videos and greatly enjoyed them. I have failed the FE 4 or 5 times (I'm not even sure anymore). I used them as "free attempts" while I was in college. I just graduated with my Master's of Electrical Engineering and I have been studying for my exam in August. Most of the material I knew (from studying so hard on previous attempts) but some of your calculator tricks I didn't. For someone new to the exam, this channel will be a godsend. Thanks for taking time out of your day to help us engineers trying very hard to be Professional Engineers one day. I subscribed.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bill,  I very much appreciate you subscribing.  With the help of more viewers like yourself I will hopefully be able to continue providing the level of content that everyone should be seeing.

Also, see the post edit I just made - a new FE Prep video was posted last night.

David Rivera

Professional Engineer, MBA, and CISSP


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer (Aug 22, 2019)

ElectronicsPEPrep said:


> SparkyBill,
> 
> If you need some refresher Videos as well as Calculator help; there are a few videos that may be able to provide assistance:
> 
> ...


Bill, Thanks for the positive feedback.  I think the video I will be releasing soon on Engineering Economics will be one of the most useful (other than the calculator set).

David Rivera

PF, MBA, CISSP


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer (Aug 22, 2019)

Last night I posted the sixth (5th) part of my FE preparatory series.  I expect to get the seventh part,

[SIZE=18pt]7.[/SIZE]Getting Ready for the Mathematics Questions
posted within the next two weeks .

*FE Prep, Part 6 - The Calculator*: https://youtu.be/_0iMF1ThPDA

This 6th part should get you in 'Full Study Mode", with the study focused on what would be most beneficial for you.

As new videos are uploaded as part of this series, I will continue post updates here with the links (although subscribing to my channel would guarantee you know about them as soon as they go up - hint hint).  

You can also visit my YouTube channel a *PE4Doers*, and open the playlist *FE Exam Preparation *at the following link: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLBP4QXQvniTfMHh_QILp8xq3oyWQBzdhN 

I hope many of you working toward passing the FE exam find the information and material in these lessons helpful. Once this FE sequence is completed, I plan on doing the same for the PE exam.

Good luck.

David Rivera


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer (Sep 11, 2019)

Hi again everyone,

This morning I posted the seventh (7th) part of my FE preparatory series.  I expect to get the eight part up within the next two to three weeks.

*FE Prep, Part 7 - Getting Ready for the Mathematics Questions: *https://youtu.be/Mr-kQgviLLE

This 7th part should help you focus on "FE Mathematics", using other resources to catch up on areas you haven't done problems on recently.

As new videos are uploaded as part of this series, I will continue post updates here with the links (although subscribing to my channel would guarantee you know about them as soon as they go up - hint hint).  

You can also visit my YouTube channel a *PE4Doers*, and open the playlist *FE Exam Preparation *at the following link: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLBP4QXQvniTfMHh_QILp8xq3oyWQBzdhN 

I hope many of you working toward passing the FE exam find the information and material in these lessons helpful. Once this FE sequence is completed, I plan on doing the same for the PE exam.

Good luck.

David Rivera


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer (Oct 9, 2019)

Hi once again everyone -

This morning I posted the following video on YouTube covering Part 8 of my *FE Exam Preparatory *program:

*FE Prep, Part 8 - Engineering Economics: Techniques &amp; Samples *- https://youtu.be/A0E-FUIFHEc

In this part I cover an area which most fledgling Engineers should be able to quickly conquer and earn themselves 10 to 12 correct answers on the FE Exam (any discipline).  I cover the techniques I used to quickly get tot he correct answers and move through to other areas on the exam that will require more time to finish.

As I continue to post new videos are in this series, I will post updates here with the links (although subscribing to my channel would guarantee you know about them as soon as they go up - hint hint). 

You can also visit my YouTube channel a *PE4Doers*, and open the playlist *FE Exam Preparation *at the following link: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLBP4QXQvniTfMHh_QILp8xq3oyWQBzdhN 

I hope those of you working toward passing the FE exam find the information and material in these lessons helpful. 

Once I've completed this FE sequence is completed, I plan on creating a new series for the PE exam.

Good luck.

David R Rivera


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer (Oct 23, 2019)

Hi everyone -

This morning I posted the first (of two) videos on YouTube covering Part 9 of my *FE Exam Preparatory *program:

*FE Prep, Part 9 - Licensing &amp; Ethics*- https://youtu.be/RERdWNKoixo

In this part I go over a number of subtopics covering Professional Practice, Contracting, Licensing/Re-Licensing, and Ethics.  Depending on which discipline test is being sat for, there are anywhere between 2 and 8 questions involving these topics on the FE Exam.

Due to the length of the material covered, I had to break this lesson into two videos.  The second video on this topics will be posted this coming Saturday or Sunday (I will update this post accordingly)

As I continue to post new videos are in this series, I will post updates here with the links (although subscribing to my channel would guarantee you know about them as soon as they go up - hint hint). 

You can also visit my YouTube channel a *PE4Doers*, and open the playlist *FE Exam Preparation *at the following link: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLBP4QXQvniTfMHh_QILp8xq3oyWQBzdhN 

I hope those of you working toward passing the FE exam find the information and material in these lessons helpful. 

Once I've completed this FE sequence, I plan on creating a similar series for the PE exam.

Good luck.

David R Rivera


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer (Oct 28, 2019)

Hi again everyone -

On Saturday I posted the second (of two) videos on YouTube covering Part 9 of my *FE Exam Preparatory *program:

*FE Prep, Part 9, Video 1 - Licensing &amp; Ethics*- https://youtu.be/RERdWNKoixo

*FE Prep, Part 9, Video 2 - Licensing &amp; Ethics*- https://youtu.be/iZsUZD8zsb8

In this part I continue going over a number of subtopics covering Professional Practice, Contracting, Licensing/Re-Licensing, and Ethics.  Depending on which discipline test is being sat for, there are anywhere between 2 and 8 questions involving these topics on the FE Exam.

Due to the length of the material covered, I had to break this lesson into two videos.  The one I posted Saturday morning was the second of those videos.

As I continue to post new videos are in this series, I will post updates here with the links (although subscribing to my channel would guarantee you know about them as soon as they go up - hint hint). The last lesson (Part 10), will be a test that covers all the material I covered in this preparatory program, and will therefore be the final segment of the series.  In the very near future, I will be posting a similar series for the generic portions of the PE exam.

You can also visit my YouTube channel a *PE4Doers*, and open the playlist *FE Exam Preparation *at the following link: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLBP4QXQvniTfMHh_QILp8xq3oyWQBzdhN 

I hope those of you working toward passing the FE exam find the information and material in these lessons helpful. 

Once I've completed this FE sequence, I plan on creating a similar series for the PE exam.

Good luck.

David R Rivera


----------

